# حصري tuto لتعليمGenerative Shape Design :catia v5



## ssahir (16 أبريل 2012)

مجموعة فيديوللتعليم 
catia v5: Generative Shape Design
اتمنى استفادة لكل المسلمين

مشاهدة المرفق 79966
مشاهدة المرفق 79967 
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:

http://depositfiles.com/files/gatwfv9jo
http://depositfiles.com/files/67u9nkuky
http://depositfiles.com/files/skfz142qx
http://depositfiles.com/files/j7an1ctcn
http://depositfiles.com/files/aqr7wijnb
http://depositfiles.com/files/zk3o833do
http://depositfiles.com/files/yuwsnbh01
​


----------



## الهاروج (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

